# Vinegar Tonic



## norgeskog (Jan 15, 2005)

I have a book quoting the value of vinegar, apple cider and white, in health and diet.  They recommend drinking 1 tsp vinegar (either) and 1 tsp honey to glass of water 1/2 hour before meals.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 16, 2005)

norgeskog said:
			
		

> I have a book quoting the value of vinegar, apple cider and white, in health and diet.  They recommend drinking 1 tsp vinegar (either) and 1 tsp honey to glass of water 1/2 hour before meals.



What is the benefit??


----------



## middie (Jan 16, 2005)

probably to make you feel full prior to eating. 
at least that's what i'm assuming.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 16, 2005)

I've heard that it acts as a diuretic.  

 Barbara


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 16, 2005)

pdswife1 said:
			
		

> norgeskog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The vinegar helps the digestive system process your food faster so that fat is not absorbed but passed through, the honey makes it palatable (ever try taking a tablespoon on white vinegar and swallowing it???) and adding it to the water helps fill the bottom of the tummy so you do eat less.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 16, 2005)

norgeskog said:
			
		

> pdswife1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well,  I'm not sure if I could swallow a tablespoon even with water and honey...  YUCK!   But, if it works it may be worth it.


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 16, 2005)

pdswife1 said:
			
		

> norgeskog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It does not taste that bad, the honey sweetens the vinegar, tastes like vinegarade


----------



## pdswife (Jan 16, 2005)

norgeskog said:
			
		

> pdswife1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Still... I think I'll stick to drinking a plain old glass of H20 before every meal .


----------



## kyles (Jan 17, 2005)

A good apple cider vinegar can be quite nice, no sharper than lemon juice, and quite appley tasting. I can drink a tablespoon of it neat!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 17, 2005)

does it have to be apple cider vinegar? i like rice vinegar, straight, or red wine vinegar, or even balsamic...


----------



## Haggis (Jan 17, 2005)

Me too buckytom, I probably drink about twice as much balsamic vinegar than I put into a salad dressing or for other purposes. I don't mind the taste of red wine or apple cider vinegar either.

I remember my parents used to give me a mixture of honey and vinegar (probably apple cider) as a cough mixture. I think I grew to love the taste.

I would love to get a really expensive bottle of balsamic vinegar and just drink it slowly...yum .

One of the nicest things is some balsamic vinegar over strawberries with a bit of sugar or honey and perhaps some vanilla...and maybe some basil.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 17, 2005)

mmmm, that soungs good. i've seen very old, thick balsamic vinegar served over ice cream and mint leaves. i'm gonna have to try these someday.


----------



## Haggis (Jan 17, 2005)

Ooooooo yes! That sounds fantastic...I wonder if you could get an ersatz version by somehow reducing a lower quality balsamic vinegar down to a syrupy constitution, perhaps adding some sort of thick liquid sweetener as well perhaps?

Something to consider anyhow.

Just did a quick search after posting this, found this link:

http://www.montrealfood.com/bvinegar.html

Mentions the balsamic vinegar and ice-cream, as well as this specific paragraph.



> A sneaky way to approach the syrupy flavour of aged balsamic vinegar, without paying the price, is to mix a third of a cup of inexpensive brands (such as Bellei’s or Tre Stelle) with two tablespoons of light brown sugar. Simmer this until it has reduced to a quarter cup of liquid and let it cool. It tastes great on vanilla ice cream



Also found a recipe for Balsamic Vinegar Ice Cream here: http://recipes.egullet.com/recipes/r518.html


----------



## buckytom (Jan 17, 2005)

i scream for ice cream!     i've seen little bottle's of the real old stuff for big bucks. if it's goin on ice cream, the brown sugar thing is fine with me.


----------



## amcardon (Sep 1, 2005)

*Apple Cider Vinegar*

There are literally hundreds of health benefits to drinking apple cider vinegar.  There are a couple catches.  First off, you have to get past the taste.  You do this, as stated in previous posts, but adding a little sugar or honey to warm water to dissolve and then add 2 tsp apple cider vinegar.  The second catch is the most important: you can't use regular apple cider vinegar!!!  Ideally you want organic raw unfiltered apple cider vinegar.  The best brand I've come across is Bragg's and I can find it in my local grocery store.  If you can't find it there, check health food stores, I've never been in one that doesn't sell it.  The stuff is cheap and at 2tsp a day it will last you a long time. 

Now, the benefits.  I will not even try to list them becuase of their sheer numbers. Google "apple cider vinegar health benefits" and you will finds a ton of websites dedicated to the stuff.  It neutralizes our bodies' pH, which, alone has hundreds of benefits.  It can alleviate kidney stone symptoms and pain.  It can help give you an energy boost.  The list goes on and on and on.  If you haven't given this a chance I highly recommend it!  Try it out for 2 weeks (2tsp/day) and decide for yourself.


----------



## callie (Sep 1, 2005)

amcardon, why can't you use regular apple cider vinegar?  no benefits, less benefits, is it harmful?  what's the difference?  and thanks in advance...


----------



## amcardon (Sep 2, 2005)

callie said:
			
		

> amcardon, why can't you use regular apple cider vinegar?  no benefits, less benefits, is it harmful?  what's the difference?  and thanks in advance...


 Regular apple cider vinegar has been treated, usually, at such high temperatures that it kills off all the natural enzymes in the vinegar.  Organic raw unfiltered vinegar still has all those enzymes to whom we give most of the beneficial credit.  For more information about Braggs: http://www.bragg.com/products/applecidervinegar.html

I know you can also take apple cider vinegar caps if you just can't bear the taste.  These, again, can be found at pretty much any health food store.


----------



## amcardon (Sep 2, 2005)

*Benefits of Apple Cider Vinegar (part 1)*

Sites that discuss apple cider vinegar (just a few...)

http://www.lacetoleather.com/wonderdrug.html
http://www.celestialhealing.net/applecider2.htm
http://www.indianchild.com/health/benefits-of-apple-cider-vinegar.htm

That's just to get started, there are literally hundreds of sites dedicated to ACV...

If you're still not interested here is a list of useful things ACV does to your body:
http://www.ageless.co.za/200102_february.htm

"
Scientists have measured ninety different substances in apple cider vinegar such as thirteen types of carbolic acids, four aldehydes, twenty ketones, eighteen types of alcohols, eight ethyl acetates etc. It also contains important minerals, trace elements and vitamins (as listed underneath) as well acetic acid, propionic acid, lactic acid, enzymes, amino acids as well as roughage in the form of potash and apple pectin.

MINERALS AND TRACE ELEMENTS: Potassium, calcium, magnesium, phosphorous, chlorine, sodium, sulfur (the mineral - not the anti-biotic sulfa which some people are allergic to), copper, iron, silicon and fluorine.

If I had to highlight one of the above ingredients I would really like to draw attention to potassium. Potassium is as important to tissue as what calcium is too bones.

With potassium lacking many health problems can arise, whereas sufficient potassium can help for problems such as aching legs and keeping arteries working properly. Potassium is to soft tissue as what calcium is to bones - essential.

VITAMINS: Vitamin C, Vitamin E, Vitamin A, Vitamin B1, Vitamin B2, Vitamin B6, Provitamin beta-carotene, Vitamin P.

USEFUL FOR: Well functioning metabolism; Reducing cholesterol (the dangerous LDL cholesterol type); Regulating the water content in the cells and body; Reducing water retention in the body; Reducing excess sodium from the body; Helps to regulate blood pressure; Assists in preventing circulatory problems; Helps with diminishing premature calcification of the arteries; Helps increase concentration and memory; Assists in blood circulation.

ARTHRITIS: This condition of inflammation of the joints is a major chronic disease in the West, and is believed to be partly caused by a build-up of toxic wastes in the tissues, causing irritation. Arthritis sufferers have reported a positive influence that apple cider vinegar has on the pain experienced as well as slowing down the progression of this disease. Most people using it as a therapy for this problem ingest it four times a day.

Although apple cider vinegar is a humble ingredient - it has been trusted by millions of people for thousands of years - maybe you to should give it a try.

ASTHMA: Although orthodox allopathic medicine might not agree with this remedy, some people have found relief from asthma by ingesting apple cider vinegar, as well as applying pads, soaked in apple cider vinegar, under pressure to the inside of the wrists.

BLOOD PRESSURE: The potassium in apple cider vinegar is said to be beneficial to the heart, and in some quarters this remedy is said to assist in making the blood thinner, and thereby assisting with blood pressure and in the prevention of strokes.

BONES: The manganese, magnesium, silicon and calcium found in apple cider vinegar has been linked to sustaining bone mass, which is important in the fight against osteoporosis. A supplement of apple cider vinegar could for this reason be valuable to consider should you suffer from a calcium shortage, have a problem with osteoporosis, or if you are entering your post-menopausal stage, where a risk of bone loss could cause a problem.

CANCER: Although apple cider cannot cure cancer, it is a valuable ally to have around to help fight free radicals in the body, which have been shown to be indicative in the formation of various cancers. Beta-carotene, found in apple cider vinegar, is a powerful antioxidant, which helps to neutralize the free radicals formed in our bodies through oxidation. To prevent these free radicals, and to keep them in check, we need antioxidants in our system to rid our bodies of these potentially dangerous compounds. If free radicals are left alone to have the run of our bodies, they cause major damage by severely damaging cells, which leads to ageing and degeneration. The pectin in apple cider vinegar adds fiber to the diet, and even the American Cancer Society promotes a high fiber diet to help prevent cancer, especially colon cancer. The reason for this is that fiber binds with certain cancer causing (carcinogenic) compounds in the colon, and speeds up their elimination from the body.

CHOLESTEROL: A good warning system for heart disease is the presence of high blood cholesterol in the system. To help prevent this, follow a lifestyle, which includes eating a diet, high in fruit and vegetables, maintaining your ideal weight, getting enough exercise while avoiding processed foods, junk foods and hydrogenated oils. Another way is to add fiber to your diet, especially water-soluble fiber - such as the pectin found in apple cider vinegar. Water-soluble fiber soaks up water, which adds bulk and interacts with your body. Fiber also soaks up fats and cholesterol in the body and they are then excreted instead of being absorbed. Non water-soluble fiber soaks up moisture in the body, but cannot interact with the body. The amino acids contained in apple cider vinegar have also shown promise in neutralizing some of the harmful oxidized LDL cholesterol.

Apple cider vinegar has been used as a folk remedy for helping to fight cholesterol for some time - but please consult your doctor if you need medical assistance.

COLDS: It has been found that the pH factor (the acidity factor) of the body becomes a bit more alkaline prior to a cold or flu striking you down. When you take apple cider vinegar it helps to rebalance the acid level of your body.

CONSTIPATION: Not having proper bowel movements are blamed for many illnesses and diseases that befall us. The logic behind it stating that should the waste from our body functions be retained in the body, for longer than what nature intended, it will cause toxins to be absorbed back into the system. As we age our bodies produce less, and start to lag behind, in the manufacture of digestive acids (hydrochloric acid), pepsin and digestive enzymes - which can cause constipation. When we add fiber to our diet, such as the pectin in apple cider vinegar, we assist our body by having regular bowel movements and proper elimination.

Some conventional practitioners do not see constipation as a huge health problem, but merely a nuisance - in alternative medicine constipation is taken very seriously as it is thought to be counterproductive to good health.

CRAMPS: If you have never woken up in the middle of the night with cramps tearing through your calves, feet or legs, you would not understand the agony. A useful remedy to assist with this is to take apple cider vinegar.

DIABETES: This disease is becoming more and more common, and there may be various reasons for this phenomena, but it must be remembered that it is not only extremely serious, but needs proper medical supervision, and a strict adherence to dietary rules and medication, as prescribed by your medical practitioner. It is however interesting to note that added dietary fiber, such as contained in apple cider vinegar, is beneficial in controlling blood glucose levels.


----------



## amcardon (Sep 2, 2005)

*Benefits of Apple Cider Vinegar (part 2)*

...continued:

"
DIARRHEA: There are various causes for diarrhea, and although it should not be left untreated, it sometimes is a way for the body to rid itself of harmful compounds and ingested materials. The pectin in apple cider vinegar is great to take when suffering from this problem, since this water-soluble fiber swells up, and forms bulk. Apple cider vinegar can also be an effective item to use against certain bacteria, which causes diarrhea, and the intestinal flora also transforms pectin into a protective coating, which soothes the irritated lining of the colon.

DEPRESSION: Although prescribing apple cider vinegar for depression would be classed as extremely alternative, some Eastern medicines do believe that depression is the symptom of a "stagnant" or tired liver. If you believe in this philosophy, then apple cider vinegar would help to fight depression, since it is a great medium to help detoxify and clean the liver.

EYES: Cataract development in the eye is associated to oxidation of the lens of the eye due to alterations caused by free radicals changing the structure of the lens. With this in mind apple cider vinegar can be of use since the antioxidant properties of beta-carotene contained in apple cider vinegar is great in combating free radicals.

With modern day lifestyles and diet, the average person could do well by ensuring that their diet contains adequate antioxidants in order to fight the free radicals in the body.

FATIGUE: Lactic acid is released in the body during exercise as well as periods of stress, and this can lead to fatigue, which in turn can be combated by the amino acids contained in apple cider vinegar. The enzymes, as well as the potassium contained in apple cider vinegar can also be of great help in the quest for more energy and vitality.

FOOD POISONING: Because of the great disinfectant qualities inherent in apple cider vinegar, some people when suffering from mild cases of food poisoning use it with success. If you suffer from violent symptoms, and suspect serious food poisoning, please contact your medical practitioner immediately.

GALLSTONES AND KIDNEY STONES: A theory exists that the acids found in apple cider vinegar are beneficial in breaking up kidney stones and gallstones, by softening or dissolving them. Although we cannot guarantee any results since there are so many other influencing factors, it might be worth your while to supplement your diet with apple cider vinegar, should you be suffering from gallstones or kidney stones.

HEADACHES: The cause of headaches can be stress, allergies, tiredness, and problems with your gallbladder, liver, kidneys or a variety of other factors. Although apple cider vinegar cannot be touted as a headache treatment, is has been found that people have slightly more alkaline urine when suffering from a headache, and with this apple cider vinegar can be effective, since it will assist in bringing your body's acid level back into sync. The inhalation of apple cider vinegar can also assist with a headache - and can be done by adding some apple cider vinegar to boiling water in a big pan, removing it from the stove and carefully inhaling the vapor.

HEART: Since apple cider vinegar is used to promote the health of veins and capillaries, it is by implication also useful in assisting in the health of the heart and blood pressure. The potassium found in apple cider vinegar is also beneficial to the heart.

For each kilogram of excess weight, your body has to work so much harder - is it not time to be kind to the one organ that may not stop working, by simply shedding some extra weight?

INDIGESTION: When people start talking about indigestion they immediately start referring to the "excess" stomach acid that they have! In most cases it is NOT a case of an excess of stomach acid, but a shortage of it. Hydrochloric acid and pepsin, an enzyme working in an acid environment, are needed to break down the food effectively, and a shortage of these two ingredients will lead to a sluggish digestion of food and resultant indigestion. Taking apple cider vinegar may assist in effecting a remedy.

METABOLISM: The quest for achieving the ideal weight always will include effective and efficient metabolism. Without it your dietary intake will not be metabolized correctly, the nutrients will not be available to the body, and this will result in excess weight being added to the body frame. Apple cider vinegar has been used for centuries in aiding the liver to detoxify the body and to help with digesting rich, fatty and greasy foods, and for proper metabolizing of proteins, fats and minerals. If the food cannot be broken down into absorbable form, the body cannot assimilate the required nutrients needed from the diet. An added extra to help with this is the malic acid and tartaric acid found in apple cider vinegar, since it helps to bring the acid content into balance, while killing off unwanted and unfriendly bacteria in the digestive tract.

MUSCLES: Lactic acid in muscles is the cause of the muscles feeling sore and stiff, but by adding some apple cider vinegar to your diet, it could assist the body to get rid of it at a faster pace, since it will help to break down the acid crystals, making it much easier to be flushed out of the body.

NASAL CONGESTION: A constant draining of mucus from the sinus cavities can both be sore and uncomfortable. It is best to cut out, or eat as little as possible, mucus forming food - which traditionally, in most cases would be dairy products. Many sufferers of nasal congestion have experienced relief by adding apple cider vinegar to their diet.

Apple cider vinegar is not an anti-allergy substance as such; but some people experience an improvement in hay fever as well as headaches associated with allergies when taking it.

STIFF JOINTS: A shortage of potassium in the body may cause stiff joints. Apple cider vinegar can help in relieving this problem when ingesting it, since it is a good source of the needed nutrient. Another remedy is to relax in a warm tub, with some apple cider vinegar added to the water.

ULCERS: Apple cider vinegar is showing great promise in helping to heal alcohol-induced ulcers, since it activates the body into starting up its own defensive mechanism. This, together with other indicators suggests that apple cider vinegar may in the near future be drawn into the fold of alternative ulcer preventing remedies.

UNDERWEIGHT Some people suffering from underweight could have a shortage of enzymes, and apple cider vinegar can help provide the needed nutrients to rectify this problem.

WEIGHT LOSS: Apple cider vinegar has been used as a weight loss remedy for centuries, and although the mechanics are not always clear on how it works, it really does work. It has been suggested that apple cider vinegar works because it makes the body burn calories better, that it reduces the appetite or simply that it gets the entire metabolism working at top efficiency."

This info, along with a lot more, can be found at http://www.ageless.co.za/200102_february.htm


----------



## callie (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks, am.  Lots of good information here.  Next time I go to town I'm going to look for Braggs or something similar.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 9, 2005)

*Appreciate*

I do miss some things on this site and this is one I am happy I didn't.  This is great information and how thankful to you for taking the time to post.  I should take more time to read everything.  Instead hit and miss a lot.


----------



## callie (Sep 9, 2005)

am - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





-reporting in!!  I found Braggs this week and bought a bottle.  I just drank my first "cocktail."  I expected to grimace through the whole 8 oz., but it was quite tasty!  Thanks again for the great info!  Once a day for me


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 9, 2005)

*Good for you Callie*

Way to go.  Just don't forget to drink it Let us know how you do.  Always anxious to hear good reports. You will notice difference I am sure.


----------



## amcardon (Sep 9, 2005)

callie said:
			
		

> I expected to grimace through the whole 8 oz., but it was quite tasty!


 
I'm glad you enjoyed it!  Personally I don't care for the taste much and I definatlely grimace the whole way through...  I'm up to 3xday and I really do notice a difference, especially if I forget!


----------



## pdswife (Sep 9, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> does it have to be apple cider vinegar? i like rice vinegar, straight, or red wine vinegar, or even balsamic...



I guess it would kind of defeat the purpose if I dumped French bread in olive oil and balsamic vinegar before the meal?


----------



## callie (Sep 19, 2005)

After my first 10 days of the acv/honey/hot water regimen, I'm reporting in... 

I'm drinking two "cocktails" (their word not mine ) a day.  One in the morning and another late afternoon/early evening.  I can definitely tell a difference in my appetite.  Maybe that's where the weight loss comes in - I'm not as hungry.  I'm eating much smaller portions.  So far, I'm committed to sticking with it!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 19, 2005)

*Good News!*

callie, way to go!  What we or I like to hear.  Making a difference is great.  How is your energy?  Are or you one who never has to slow down?  Thanks for sharing.  Only encouragement for the rest of us to continue.  Keep it up! Keep us posted on your progress.  Like to hear something positive.


----------



## callie (Sep 19, 2005)

itk, I started walking in May...not power walking, just a brisk walk for an hour in the mornings five days a week.  I can tell a difference in my energy level from that!  I feel so much better.  As so many on here have said, just getting outside in the fresh air makes a world of difference.  I'm not a high energy person - but I'm certainly feeling better!  

Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 19, 2005)

*Happy to hear it*

callie, that is the spirit!  Just by the way you post lets one know that you are feeling energy.  I am sure all your efforts will be rewarded.  Just don't give up!  You go, girl.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 19, 2005)

*norgeskog*



			
				norgeskog said:
			
		

> I have a book quoting the value of vinegar, apple cider and white, in health and diet.  They recommend drinking 1 tsp vinegar (either) and 1 tsp honey to glass of water 1/2 hour before meals.



Thanks for the reminder!  I feel so great when I get to drink this tonic.  It can only help.  Many, many people who I know that are healthy and up in age, believe in this.  You only have to ask to remind them that they do.  They feel so good when you tell them you agree with them.  Only takes someone like you to remind me of something so beneficial.  Hope you don't forget to take yours.  Person gets caught up in other things.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 19, 2005)

My husband takes a tablespoon everyday.You could put it in a little tomato juice to help with the flavor.

I use it a whole different way Im 48 and when I was 23 I started putting 8 parts water to 1 part apple cider vinegar in a spray bottles every time I shower or wash my face, afterwards I spray some on my hands and put it on my face it restores the natural PH or acid mantle to your skin which would take your skin hours to get back to on its own.
I think it helps alot if you dont mind smelling like a tossed salad for a few minutes.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 19, 2005)

*jpmc*

Do you only spray your face?  Or would it work all over?  Does it burn?  This is new one.  Every little bit helps.  Tossed salad doesn't smell bad.  Just different.


----------



## mindgame (Oct 13, 2005)

im 26 and have been taking this stuff for abotu 2 years..
found it in those bragg books (shes a bit obsessive and takes things too far in some cases but i reccomend her books..id have to say 90% educational and 10% wacko)

this stuff works magic.
use it to rinse your mouth out (which you can 
-drink and still get a nice dose after - 2 uses in one)
-gargle with it when your sick - it helps kill bacteria in your throat - 
-its helped my digestive tract - i use to get acid reflux after eating anything..even bread at times..
-i found i dident need to drink nearly as much caffeine if even any at times.

i found it takes about a month b4 you really start to see any effects though..so you gotta keep up with it..

i never heard of spraying it on your face..
how long do you leave it on your face for?
id liek to wash it off before i get out of the shower..i don twant to go to work smelling like a salad to be honest..

id also reccomend staying awayt from teh apple cider vinager from teh supermarkets..
beleive that is distilled..its DEAD..undoes the point..braggs is good..ive also grown fond of
the trader joes brand if you guys got trader joes around you..

stay away from the GNC brand unless if you have to..BITTER...

and as mentioned b4 you ahve to take it every day..
i started with 2 capfuls in a cup of water with honey - now i just pour about the equivalent to about 15 capfulls in ..

even my 4 year old son likes to occasionaly take it straight..he just likes the bitter shiver it gives him ..makes him laugh..

HOWEVER..drinking any large quantity of liquid after eating is really bad for you..it dilutes the stomach acids that break down the food..id reccomend drinking it at other times of the day..it doesent have to be with meals..after a while it will just cure your digestive probs..i usually drink it when i wake up and go to bed..
maybe mid day if i need an energy boost...

i also recomend aloe juice..i get my by the gallon from trader joes..
drink a cup with with a lil cranbury juice..
great for your digestive tract as well..

sorry for the grammer..i type too fast and im at work ...SHHHHHHHHHHHHH...


----------



## mindgame (Oct 13, 2005)

also - 
if you can stomach it straight
take it after your meals..its not alot of liquid then and it will help any digestive issues you have..
again dont expect over night miracles..give it about a month ..i say this from the experiance of me..my dad and my girl...


----------



## In the Kitchen (Oct 13, 2005)

*Reminded of it*

I am glad you all reminded me of this.  It does give me energy and I am actually losing weight along with exercise.  I do take honey and Bragg vinegar so I must be doing it right.  Luck to all of you.  Keep in touch.  Let me know how you are all doing.


----------



## Ekim (Jan 24, 2006)

Hmmmm... interesting.  Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Jenny (Jan 24, 2006)

That's what I'm talking about, Buckytom!  I am not sure I would want to drink the stuff I clean my toilet with!  But I love red wine vinegar and balsalmic!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 24, 2006)

mindgame said:
			
		

> im 26 and have been taking this stuff for abotu 2 years..
> HOWEVER..drinking any large quantity of liquid after eating is really bad for you..it dilutes the stomach acids that break down the food..id reccomend drinking it at other times of the day..it doesent have to be with meals..after a while it will just cure your digestive probs..i usually drink it when i wake up and go to bed..
> maybe mid day if i need an energy boost...
> 
> ...



I had heard that about not drinking after you eat...if someone suffers with stomach problems, it would be worth trying a week or two of not drinking right after you eat.
I wonder if a good ole glass of red wine before you eat could work as well as the vinegar!  wouldn't that be tastier!!!


----------



## mindgame (Jan 24, 2006)

i know red wine is supposed to be good for your digestive system too but its still bad for your liver..
- -
just have a tablespoon or 2 of the apple cider - 
but it has to be the real stuff..found in trader joes, health food stores..even GNC. not the crap you have in pathmark or other generic food stores..
thats watered down and that is like red or white vinager..how they refer to as DEAD..


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 7, 2006)

I am resurrecting this thread. Callie, are you still drinking the vinegar? If so, is it still helping? If not, is it because of anything you didn't like?


----------



## callie (Apr 7, 2006)

tg - yes, I'm still taking the Bragg's acv/honey combo every day.  Along with that I've stayed very faithful with my early morning exercise.  I either walk 3 miles or use my HealthRider for an hour each day.  I am feeling SO much better!!  I don't know if it's the vinger/honey, the regular exercise or a combination of the two - but I'm not gonna give up either one!

I've since learned that my dad used to do the acv/honey thing regularly.  He gave it up years ago but I've got him on it again.  He's 82 and going strong!!

I recommend it!


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank you callie!! I guess I'm adding Braggs to my list today. Hopefully, I can find it.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 7, 2006)

Apple cider vinegar is loaded with potassium that is one reason it's good to ingest.


----------



## Alix (Apr 7, 2006)

I thought I read somewhere that it leaches calcium from your bones. Anyone know about this?


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 7, 2006)

Alix, this site has that information. It's towards the middle, scrolling down.


----------



## Alix (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks texasgirl. I have read quite a lot about vinegar, and apple cider vinegar in particular. I have to say though, that when I put a tablespoon into my stockpot to leach the calcium from the chicken bones it makes me wonder what it is doing to MY bones. I know that as we age we don't absorb calcium the way we used to, so I tend to be careful about it as there is a history of osteoporosis in my family. I'm going to keep reading about this before I decide what to do about it all. I like to read that it is making you all feel good though, that helps me with my decisions.


----------



## Constance (Apr 7, 2006)

I would prefer to get my vinegar from eating salads with vinaigrette dressing.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 7, 2006)

Apple cider vinegar is amazing dabbed on a sunburn.Alot of the time it wiil keep you from peeling.However you really should do your best to never get a bad sunburn.


----------



## Barb33 (May 9, 2006)

rice vinegar is a little more mild in taste.


----------

